# What to do with a customer owned 722K?



## jreaves (Jan 13, 2013)

Due to pine tree growth I can no longer get a Line of Sight to either the Dish Eastern arc or the Western arc satellites. I had a leased 722k and a customer owned 722K. I terminated the dish service and went with Directv. Dish said I only had to return the leased 722K and could keep the other one. Then they sent me an E-mail saying that I could not sell or reactivate the customer owned 722k on another account as it was tied to my account.

My question is what do I do with a customer owned 722k that is in perfect condition but will never be able to use it again? Can it be sold for parts or do I just take it to the local electronics recycle location?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Sell it on eBay.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

(I'm an independent installer)

Is the 722 no transfer policy new? 

I mediated a sale between 2 customers, and DISH activated the 722 on the buyers account with only the usual amount of booting, rebooting, terms and conditions, rebooting, hold time, call transferred to somebody else, rebooting again, almost rolled a truck and then it came on and we were good to go. 

This was probably September 2012.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OP must call and say he want release the DVR from his [old] account and terminate his ownership (if no outstanding balance on it, obviously), then he could sell or gift it.


----------



## jreaves (Jan 13, 2013)

After a long call that finally got transferred to a supervisor level person at DISH, they agreed to remove the customer owned 722K receiver from my account since there was no balance due. Quite a bit of hassle but worked.

Below is the original E-mail I received from DISH:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
You have recently cancelled your DISH subscription.

Per your agreement, you are responsible for returning your equipment. Please review the information below to determine what equipment to return.

VIP722K R0122852098 Return Required
VIP722K R0127817775 Return Not Required

For your convenience we will send empty boxes and shipping labels to the address below. Return instructions will be included with the empty boxes.

[Address Removed]

Do not attempt to sell any equipment that does not need to be returned. This equipment is tied to your DISH account and cannot be transferred to another DISH customer.

Thank you,

DISH


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

"P Smith" said:


> OP must call and say he want release the DVR from his [old] account and terminate his ownership (if no outstanding balance on it, obviously), then he could sell or gift it.


As far as I know he shouldn't have had to do that. As long as I've been at dish, as long as the receiver was disables, customer owned, and there was no past due balance on the account, it can be transferred to another account with pretty much no questions asked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you don't know all details ... I did post same answer a couple years before and the process is still there


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

puckwithahalo;3162608 said:


> As far as I know he shouldn't have had to do that. As long as I've been at dish, as long as the receiver was disables, customer owned, and there was no past due balance on the account, it can be transferred to another account with pretty much no questions asked.


This is the process, owned and clear balance then the new owner calls and adds it to their account. The original owner does NOT need to call and clear it first.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith;3162653 said:


> you don't know all details ... I did post same answer a couple years before and the process is still there


The details don't matter, owned and clean balance and transfer. The owner doesn't need to call and remove it, that's incorrect.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did that a few times, so it is *correct* regardless what is you telling here.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P smith, why don't you ask a dirt member if the owner must call and clear it and you will see your info is wrong. If its owned and clear balance, the new owner can get it transferred on their own. That is the policy regardless of your personal experience. I've transferred equipment many times without ever needing the original owner to call and remove it from their own account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

some guy said:


> P smith, why don't you ask a dirt member if the owner must call and clear it and you will see your info is wrong. If its owned and clear balance, the new owner can get it transferred on their own. That is the policy regardless of your personal experience. I've transferred equipment many times without ever needing the original owner to call and remove it from their own account.


Don't chase me, just read from other posters. At least pay attention to OP posts:


jreaves said:


> After a long call that finally got transferred to a supervisor level person at DISH, they agreed to remove the customer owned 722K receiver from my account since there was no balance due. Quite a bit of hassle but worked...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

From my experience, does the owner need to contact dish to remove it first, no.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

supermod38's Avatar
supermod38
supermod38 is online now SatelliteGuys Regular

Join Date
Jan 15th, 2012
Location
central, ny
Posts
88	
Post Thanks / Like 

Become a Pub Member Today!

I sold a 222K on E-bay three days after deactivation. NEVER called to have it removed from my account!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

YMMV


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the benefit of owning the box yourself?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

could resell it, no contract, you can swap HDD if old one is dead, you can open a cover and add a fan to cool down the killing heat, you could paint it pink to please your wife, etc


----------

